
Show HN: Chrome extension that puts a comment section on any site you want - trahn
https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/mytwocents/gmcmamjffgpegfhbkbldeamchnadoick
======
trahn
MyTwoCents adds a comment section to any site you want (client-side). The idea
is to offer discussions on sites where there originally is none or where
comments are disabled. I could think of it being used on news sites, youtube
with disabled comments, netflix, live sport streams...

It currently uses the Facebook comments plugin (let the hate come... :D, but I
chose it for simplicity for the MVP, and for mainstream users) and comments
obviously will only be visible to people with the extension installed (so
little bit of a chicken and egg problem).

Happy for any feedback and ideas! :) Also if you have any ideas for what
sites/communities it could be useful, let me know...

And if you wanna share some love on ProductHunt:
[https://www.producthunt.com/posts/mytwocents](https://www.producthunt.com/posts/mytwocents)
<3 :)

